# Ένα μπουκάλι Τζώννυ...



## Count Baltar (Sep 24, 2008)

...τη μοναξιά σκοτώνει,
και γίνεσαι καααλά,
σε μερικά λεπτάααα.

Μόλις το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο. Κομματάααααρα.

(και είμαι σίγουρος ότι αυτή την ορθογραφία θα χρησιμοποιεί ο ποιητής)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Μόλις το άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο. Κομματάααααρα.



Μήπως πήρες και κατά γράμμα τις εντολές του; Σαν πολύ κεφάτα το τραγουδάς, μου φαίνεται


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 24, 2008)

Αμ πώς, βρε Παυλάρα; Τουλάχιστον εσύ με καταλαβαίν'ς.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2008)

Εντωμεταξύ, χωρίς να το έχω ακούσει, μου φαίνεται ότι εντάσσεται κι αυτό στην κατηγορία τσιμπουροτράγουδο...
Με το μαλακό, κόμητα, είναι και πρωί, αν αρχίσαμε από τώρα...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 24, 2008)

Νομίζω οτι εδώ ταιριάζει η παρακάτω εικόνα που πήρα σε mail:
Τσόνη ή Κατεσάρ;


----------



## danae (Sep 24, 2008)

Αυτό ανήκει στην κατηγορία του επιτυχημένου είδους της "διαφημιστικής ποιήσεως", βλ. ορισμό στη Μεγάλη Μίνι Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Δι' Όλους του Χάρη Κάππα (να 'ναι καλά ο Lexoplast).


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Λοιπόν, αφού βρήκαμε τι θα πιούμε (Κατεσάρ), να κανονίσουμε και το τι θα τσιμπήσουμε, βρε παιδιά: suvlaki & ships!


----------



## bernardina (May 2, 2012)

Και για να ελαφρύνει λίγο το στομάχι μας (είναι αλήθεια ότι τα ships μού κάθονται κομματάκι βαριά, ίσως φταίει το λάδι :laugh: )
θα πιούμε μια μερακλίδικη φραπεδιά στα κάρβουνα να συνέρθουμε


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2012)

Πάρε πάντως και τσιψ να 'σαι σίγουρη...


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2012)

Γιατί προκαλεί γέλιο το *τσιψ *;
Αφού δεν προκαλεί το *κόμιξ* ούτε το *τανξ*.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Περιμένω να δω πότε θα προσθέσεις τα *ροξ* (rocks). Στο μεταξύ, να προσθέσω ότι το κατάστημα θα πρέπει να το γράφουμε *Μαρκς εντ Σπένσερ* για να μην το μπερδεύουμε με τον _Μαρξ_ ή με τον _Μαρξ εντ Σπένσερ_.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2012)

Θα το ξαναπώ: μας έχεις φλομώσει στην απλογράφηση ξένων ονομάτων, ο Ενό, ο Οσμάν κλπ και τώρα δεν θέλεις τον Μαρξ και τον Μαρκς να γράφονται το ίδιο; :curse::devil:


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, ξέχασα να βάλω γελαστή φατσούλα. Να την: :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2012)

Τον κατάλογο τον φτιάχνω ακόμα και ίσως δεν είναι παρουσιάσιμος. Αλλά να κάνω μιαν αρχή:


Τη βότκα Absolut πώς θα τη μετέγραφες;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Στο νήμα για την *άμπζολουτ* στο slang.gr ο Vrastaman αναρωτιέται: «Δεν θα 'πρεπε να γράφεται αψολούτ;» Και κάποιος άλλος μάλλον γνωστός μας απαντά: «Φωνολογικά το [μπσ] με το [ψ] διαφέρουν, ίσως γι' αυτό (υποτίθεται ότι ακολουθούμε την ορθή προφορά στην γλώσσα-πηγή)». 

Αυτή η μεταγραφή επικράτησε και στο «Άμπζολουτ Θεσσαλονίκη» (που δεν ξέρω τι είναι).

Θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει Άψολουτ ή Άμπσολουτ. Δεν έχουμε πρόγραμμα του ΕΛΟΤ για αυτά. Ξέρουμε ότι έχουν επικρατήσει μεταγραφές που δεν πέρασαν από το βιβλίο γραμματικής πρώτα (_μπύρα_). Αλλά ταυτόχρονα μπορούμε να φανταστούμε μεταγραφές που αποφεύγουν σκοπέλους (_Ήστον_).


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2012)

...
_Άψολουτ_ όχι, γιατί όπου μπορεί να κάνει ανορθογραφία, ο Μήτσος θα την κάνει σίγουρα, πόσο μάλλον εδώ (όπως λέει και ο μάλλον γνωστός εκεί).

Hermann hiess er (Χέρμαν λεγόταν) > Χέρμαν χις ερ, Έσσε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτή η μεταγραφή επικράτησε και στο «Άμπζολουτ Θεσσαλονίκη» (που δεν ξέρω τι είναι).



Είναι από μια έξυπνη διαφήμιση της γνωστής βότκας, που είναι απλά αεροφωτογραφία της πλατείας Αριστοτέλους και των πέριξ:


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2012)

Το ανάλογό της ήταν το Absolut Athens τον Δεκέμβριο του 2008.



Εγώ την ξέρω να τονίζεται στην λήγουσα· εσείς γιατί την τονίζετε στην προπαραλήγουσα, αφού μάλιστα δεν είναι εγγλέζικη;

Αλλά, στο προκείμενο: εγώ επιμένω, παρά τις σοφές προειδοποιήσεις του Δαεμάνου. Γιατί Αμπσολούτ και όχι Αψολούτ;

Αφού υπάρχουν οι *Αψβούργοι*, το *αψέντι*, και ο *Ίψεν*. Και θα επικαλεστώ και άλλη μαρτυρία, αρκετά παλιότερη: Όλα τα έγγραφα των παλιών νοταρίων των βενετοκρατούμενων νησιών (Κρήτη και Επτάνησα) είναι γεμάτα νομικούς όρους από τη λατινόφωνη Δύση, που έχουν απλώς μεταγραφεί στα ελληνικά. Ανάμεσα σε αυτά βρίσκω:

*αψεντάριος *(< absente) : απών, ερήμην (από το πρωτόκολλο του νοταρίου Χάνδακα Μιχαήλ Μαρά, τόμ. Β, πράξη 186, στίχος 20).
*αψολβέρω *(< absolvere) : απαλλάσσω, εξοφλώ, πληρώνω, εκπληρώνω	(από το ίδιο, ίδιος τόμος, πράξη 99, στίχος 12).

Και για να σε προβοκάρω λιγάκι. Κάθεσαι στην καρέκλα σου; Ωραία: Αυτός εδώ γιατί δεν θα μπορούσε να μεταγράφεται *Χόψμπομ*;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά αυτά είναι παλιότερα. Παλιότερα μετέτρεπαν τα _*d*_ σε _*δ*_, να το κάνουμε και τώρα;


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2012)

Δεν μιλώ για τα *δ *και *ντ*, Ελληγενή, μιλώ για το *ψ*.

Και έρχεται η σειρά του *ξ*.


Πώς μεταγράφουμε το Volkswagen;

Πώς λεγόταν η δυναστεία που βασίλευε στην Ελλάδα; Γλύξμπουργκ ή Γλυξβούργοι, όχι Γλυκσβούργοι, σωστά;

Πώς λέγεται η πρωτεύουσα της Ανατολικής Πρωσίας; Καινιξβέργη ή Καίνιξμπεργκ, όχι Καινικσβέργη, σωστά;

Πώς μεταγράφεται ο φιλόσοφος André Glucksmann; Αντρέ Γκλυκσμάν ή Αντρέ Γκλυξμάν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2012)

Έχω απάντηση για το τελευταίο: Γκλικσμάν :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά εξηγήστε μου γιατί. Όταν υπάρχει ο *Μαρξ*, ο Κάρολος, και οι αδελφοί *Μαρξ*, γιατί δεν γράφουμε *Μαρξ εν Σπένσερ*;

Όταν υπάρχουν ο Μπερξόν και ο Γκύντερ Ζαξ, πώς θα μεταγράψουμε τους Μπρουξ Μπράδερς;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Για τον τονισμό της Absolut: απλώς έπαιζα πάνω στη μεταγραφή του slang.gr
Για τον Έρικ Χομπσμπάουμ, έχει αναλάβει ο Μήτσος...
Ψύχραιμη απάντηση, άλλη ώρα / μέρα. Αλλά το ερώτημά σου είναι: πώς μεταγράφονται ή πώς θα έπρεπε να μεταγράφονται; Και με ποιο σύστημα: την απλοποίηση που προτείνω προτείνει η ΕΕ ή το «αντιστρέψιμο» σύστημα Μπαμπινιώτη;


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2012)

Το ερώτημά μου είναι επιφανειακά πολύ απλό: στη μεταγραφή, όταν ακούμε |ks| και |ps|, γράφουμε (πρέπει να γράφουμε) *ψ *ή *πσ*, *ξ *ή *κς*;

Μήπως η τάση υπέρ των *ψ *και *ξ *είναι παλιά και ξεπερασμένη; Μήπως η σημερινή τάση είναι υπέρ των *κσ *και *πσ*; Γιατί; Ποιος το λέει; Γιατί είναι ορθότερη η μία και όχι η άλλη;


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> [...] Όταν υπάρχει ο *Μαρξ*, ο Κάρολος, και οι αδελφοί *Μαρξ*, γιατί δεν γράφουμε *Μαρξ εν Σπένσερ*; [...]


Εεε... κύριε, κύριε. Μήπως επειδή: Μαρξ εντ Σπένσερ; :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Να πω κάτι κύριε;
Ο Ιψεν κλπ στη γλώσσα τους το μπ γίνεται π όταν βρίσκεται μπροστά από το άλλο σύμφωνο. 
Ibsen /ˈɪbsən; Norw. ˈɪpsən/
Κι η γνωστή βότκα στη γλώσσα της λέγεται αψολύτ (με υ σαν το γαλλικό, αλλά όχι τόσο κλειστό)
Η παρατήρηση πιο πάνω ότι αλλιώς προφέρεται στη γλώσσα του το bs και αλλιώς το ps είναι η κλασσική μία: είναι η ξένη γλώσσα, η αγγλική και όλα ακολουθούν τους κανόνες της.


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2012)

Συνεχίζω σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα, Δαεμάνε. 

Η ερώτησή μου έχει κι ένα βαθύτερο επίπεδο. Δεν είμ' εγώ αυτός που ξεστόμισε την κακή λέξη «αντιστρεψιμότητα». (Της οποίας εισηγητής δεν είναι μόνο ο Μπαμπινιώτης). Ούτε δήλωσα οπαδός της. Έχω εξηγήσει, όποτε χρειάστηκε σε συζητήσεις, ότι είμαι απλώς ένας ακροατής που περιμένει να πειστεί από τους αντιπάλους της αντιστρεψιμότητας. Ε λοιπόν στο θέμα αυτό, του *ξ *και του *ψ*, σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι οι επικριτές της αντιστρεψιμότητας κόπτονται για το αν θα διατηρηθεί το οπτικό ίνδαλμα του |ks| και του |ps|.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ε λοιπόν στο θέμα αυτό, του *ξ *και του *ψ*, σαν να μου φαίνεται ότι οι επικριτές της αντιστρεψιμότητας κόπτονται για το αν θα διατηρηθεί το οπτικό ίνδαλμα του |ks| και του |ps|.


Και ελπίζω να μην είμαι εγώ εκεί μέσα επειδή έκανα ένα αστείο για τον _Μαρξ_ και το _Μαρκς εντ Σπένσερ_.


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2012)

Αλλά μου χρωστάς τη συζήτηση. Άλλη ώρα και μέρα, αφού θέλεις. Αλλά γιατί η αποψινή δεν είναι ψύχραιμη;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Γιατί είμαι σε πέντε νήματα ταυτόχρονα. Οπότε προτιμώ να ηρεμήσω παρακολουθώντας τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες των άστρων, τη συμμετρία τους, το φως τους μες στο σκοτάδι.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=158330&viewfull=1#post158330


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2012)

Earion said:


> Εγώ την ξέρω να τονίζεται στην λήγουσα· εσείς γιατί την τονίζετε στην προπαραλήγουσα, αφού μάλιστα δεν είναι εγγλέζικη;


Όχι μόνον προπαροξύτονη, Earion, αλλά και ΜΠΖ με ζήτα. Σε όλα τα μπαράκια ανά την επικράτεια. :)


----------



## Earion (Sep 21, 2012)

Κατάλαβα, Ζάζουλα. Στο ζήτημα αυτό έχω χάσει *τημπζήφο *σου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 22, 2012)

Τώρα εγώ γιατί πεθύμησα *ροσμπίφ*;

(σύνθετο εκ του ροζ + μπιφ = ροδόχρουν μπιφτέκι, αλλά χωρίς τέκι)


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2012)

Λοιπόν, θα σας πω πώς άρχισε η αναζήτησή μου. Από μια απλή απορία: πώς να μεταγράψω την πόλη Vicksburg  των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών, που έπαιξε σπουδαίο ρόλο στον Αμερικανικό Εμφύλιο Πόλεμο.

Γιατί Βίκσμπεργκ ή Βίκσμπουργκ και όχι Βίξμπεργκ ή Βίξμπουργκ;

Έπειτα θυμήθηκα τον μακαρίτη τον Χέντριξ και τη Μπάρμπαρα Χέντρικς και αναρωτήθηκα τι τα διαφοροποιεί αυτά τα δύο.

Και στο τέλος, εκεί που γυρόφερνα στο μυαλό μου τον Λεσ(σ)έψ, πέταξε ο Ζάζουλας στο τραπέζι τα τσιψ. Και θυμήθηκα ότι εκτός από τα σκέτα τσιψ υπάρχουν και τα φις εν τσιψ.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

Άσ' τα τώρα αυτά και πάρε θέση


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2012)

Earion said:


> Γιατί Βίκσμπουργκ και όχι Βίξμπουργκ;



Απορία ψάλτου βηξ, θεραπεία πσάλτου Βικς*. Από το 1912, Βέιποραμπ (ατμοτριψία). 
*In German speaking countries, the brandname Vicks was changed to Wick in order to avoid a sexual connotation that the original name would carry.

Για κόμικς-κόμιξ, τσιπς-τσιψ, Φιξ-Φουκς κ.ά τέτοια, *πσαρώναμε και *κσυνόμασταν πάλι εκεί.


----------



## Earion (Oct 1, 2012)

Στο τέλος του μηνός η Θεσσαλονίκη θα γιορτάσει την επέτειο της νικηφόρας εισόδου του ελληνικού στρατού στην πόλη πριν από εκατό ακριβώς χρόνια. Η παράδοση της πόλης έγινε βέβαια, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε, ανήμερα της γιορτής του πολιούχου αγίου Δημητρίου. Πού; Στον τελευταίο σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό πριν από την πόλη, σ' ένα χωριό με τούρκικο όνομα, όπου είχε στηθεί το ελληνικό στρατηγείο. Το χωριό αυτό σήμερα λέγεται Γέφυρα. Το τούρκικο όνομά του το γράφανε είτε Topshin, είτε (κατά τη γαλλική συνήθεια) Topchine. Πώς αποδόθηκε ελληνικά; Το πιο συχνά Τοψίν (βλ. και στα βιβλία), υπάρχουν όμως και λιγότερα Τοπσίν (και στα βιβλία). Ποιο θα προτιμούσατε και γιατί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> In German speaking countries, the brandname Vicks was changed to Wick in order to avoid a sexual connotation that the original name would carry.


Και όπως διαβάζουμε εκεί:

When Vicks first introduced its cough drops on the German market, they were chagrined to learn that the German pronunciation of "v" is "f," which in German is the guttural equivalent of "sexual penetration."

Η ιστορία δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβής, όμως. Οι Γερμανοί δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να προφέρουν πολλές λέξεις (ιδίως με ξενική προέλευση, κυρίως ονόματα) με αρχικό -v- με -β, π.χ. (στα γρήγορα) στο Vandale (Βάνδαλος), Vase (βάζο).

Το θέμα είναι ότι το βιξ (wichs, προστακτική του wichsen) είναι ακόμη πιο κακόσημο στα γερμανικά...


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Το θέμα είναι ότι το βιξ (wichs, προστακτική του wichsen) είναι ακόμη πιο κακόσημο στα γερμανικά...



Ναι, γι' αυτό το έκαναν Wick. To avoid vexing the vixenish.


----------



## Themis (Oct 1, 2012)

Άσχετο, αλλά καλαμπούρι υπσηλού επιπέδου και μη με παρεκσηγείτε. Από εκεί όπου μας παρέπεμπσε ο Δαεμάνος:
A famous drug company marketed a new remedy in the United Arab Emirates. To avoid any mistakes they used pictures. The first picture was of someone ill, the next picture showed the person taking the medication, the last picture showed them looking well. What they forgot is that in the Arab world people read from right to left!


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2012)

...
That's what I'd call a dual localization error (but then again, they were on drugs). Τοπικο-ποίηση. Localize it, ρε! GYWNISYW.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2014)

Earion said:


> Γιατί προκαλεί γέλιο το *τσιψ *;
> Αφού δεν προκαλεί το *κόμιξ* ούτε το *τανξ*.


Για να τρολάρω τον φίλο μου τον Εάριον, *κόμικξς *FTW!


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2014)

Τα βλέπω, Ζάζουλα, και απαντώ: *τσιψ* (839 γκουγκλίσματα)

και:

Από «μουσική ανηδονία» πάσχει έως και το 5% του πληθυσμού, στο οποίο δεν αρέσει κανένα είδος μουσικής γιατί παρουσιάζει δυσλειτουργία στα κέντρα του εγκεφάλου τα οποία επεξεργάζονται τη μουσική και σχετίζονται με τα συναισθήματα. Αν λοιπόν σας κανει εντύπωση γιατί κάποιοι μένουν ασυγκίνητοι στο άκουσμα του αγαπημένου σας τραγουδιού ή δεν κινούν ούτε το ... μικρό τους δαχτυλάκι την ώρα που ένας καταπληκτικός DJ έχει αναλάβει τα «*ντεξ*», σκεφτείτε ότι μπορεί να είναι βιολογικά ανίκανος να αισθανθεί το ίδιο με εσάς ...

Το 5% του πληθυσμού δεν αισθάνεται τίποτα και για κανένα είδος μουσικής (_Τα Νέα_, 29-30 Μαρτίου 2014)


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2014)

Εντάκσει, στο ίντερνετ βρίσκεις τα πάντα πια.


(Αυτή η επίδειξη πρόσβασης στις κλειστές σελίδες των Νέων μού θυμίζει κάποιον που με ρωτούσε αν έχω προνομιακή πρόσβαση στα γκουγκλοβιβλία... :angry: )


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

...
Μπαξ Μπάνι: Γουάτς απ, νταξ;


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτή η επίδειξη πρόσβασης στις κλειστές σελίδες των Νέων μού θυμίζει κάποιον που με ρωτούσε αν έχω προνομιακή πρόσβαση στα γκουγκλοβιβλία... :angry:



Τι επίδειξη καλέ; Το τακτικό σαββατιάτικο δίευρο στον περιπτερά. Για δύο λόγους κυρίως: για τα τελευταία φύλλα με ειδήσεις από τον κόσμο της επιστήμης (καμιά φορά με εκνευριστικά μεταφραστικά λάθη), και για τα δύο σουντόκου.


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2014)

Παραδόξως αυτό το εξαώροφο κτίριο λίγα τετράγωνα από την πλατεία, ακριβώς στην φωλιά των *χίψτερ*, δεν είναι κτίριο γραφείων ή αποθηκών -είναι πολυκατοικία.

Από το: *100 ταράτσες*, το νούμερο 31.

χίψτερ


----------



## Earion (Sep 1, 2015)

Οι Αργοναύται : μυθολογικόν διήγημα κατά το αγγλικόν του Κίγ*ξ*λεϋ / υπό Μιχαήλ Κωνσταντινίδου. (Σύλλογος προς Διάδοσιν Ωφέλιμων Βιβλίων, 40). Εν Αθήναις, 1902.

Από εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Dec 7, 2015)

Προσθέτω στο ίδιο θέμα.

Επιμελούμαι χρονογραφήματα του Βάρναλη. Αναφέρεται στον (γνωστό στην εποχή του) Γερμανό φιλόσοφο Theodor Lipps, που βέβαια τον γράφει Λιψ (όπως ο λίβας στην καθαρεύουσα). Το αφήνω έτσι και στην υποσημείωση λέω ότι ο Τέοντορ Λιπς (Theodor Lipps, 1851-1914) ήταν κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2015)

Έλα, Earion.

*Η αριστερά των στάρταψ*
http://www.kathimerini.gr/842818/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-aristera-twn-startay

Απσού!


----------



## Earion (Dec 18, 2015)

Έχω να πω αυτό μόνο: ο σχολιογράφος (και μεταφραστής του βιβλίου για τις νεοφυείς επιχειρήσεις, μεταχειρίζεται τον αγγλικό πληθυντικό, γι' αυτό και μιλάει για *σταρτάψ*. Ο πρωθυπουργός μας όμως, με σωστό αιθητήριο της γλώσσας, μίλησε στο ντιμπέιτ των εκλογών του Σεπτεμβρίου για *σταρτάπ* επιχειρήσεις:

«Πρέπει να ενισχύσουμε τις startup επιχειρήσεις, για να παράξουν πλούτο και να τονώσουν την οικονομία».

Σας έχω πει από καιρό ότι είμαι φιλοκυβερνητικός (αν και όχι γι' αυτό το λόγο), ε;


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2016)

Πώς μου διέφυγε τόσον καιρό;


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2016)

Έχει ορθογραφικό λάθος, λείπει η απόστροφος στου Αποκάλυψ'


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 27, 2016)

SBE said:


> ... λείπει η απόστροφος ...


«λιεπ'»


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2016)

SBE said:


> Έχει ορθογραφικό λάθος, λείπει η απόστροφος στου Αποκάλυψ'





dharvatis said:


> «λιεπ'»



Τσκ, τσκ. τσκ. Εφόσον «Αποκαλιψ», τότινις «λιίπ'».  
Ή μι αυθιντική προυφ'ρά: «σ' λίπ'». Απουλίπιν ου Θιος Εξ-Ανθρώπ'ς, πιδί μ'. 

Του πραγματικό τ' όνουμα όμους είν' άλλου: Εν Σαμπά Νουρ. Ικειόν τ'ράου τώρα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 27, 2016)

Earion said:


> Παραδόξως αυτό το εξαώροφο κτίριο λίγα τετράγωνα από την πλατεία, ακριβώς στην φωλιά των *χίψτερ*, δεν είναι κτίριο γραφείων ή αποθηκών -είναι πολυκατοικία.
> 
> Από το: *100 ταράτσες*, το νούμερο 31.



Άρχισα να κοιτάζω τις φωτογραφίες και μαγεύτηκα· οι ωραίες πλευρές τής πόλης δεν ταξιδεύουν τόσο προς τα έξω όσο μερικές κοντινές απόψεις από γνωστά μνημεία και κατά τ' άλλα η ασχήμια τής τσιμεντούπολης. Έβλεπα λοιπόν τις φωτογραφίες μία μία, μέχρι που σταμάτησα γιατί είχα δουλειές και καθυστερούσα. Όταν επέστρεψα, το «χίψτερ» ήταν ακριβώς μπροστά μου: είχα σταματήσει στην εικόνα 31 και δεν το κατάλαβα.



Earion said:


> Έπειτα θυμήθηκα τον μακαρίτη τον Χέντριξ και τη Μπάρμπαρα Χέντρικς και αναρωτήθηκα τι τα διαφοροποιεί αυτά τα δύο.



Η συγκυρία, υποθέτω: στην εποχή των πολλαπλών ορθογραφήσεων ονομάτων, ο καθένας έγραφε αυτό που άκουγε και υπήρχαν ισοδύναμες μεταξύ τους παραλλαγές. Αν σε λέγανε Donald Hendricks, σε λέγανε και Donald Hendrix, και πρόβλημα ουδέν. Βέβαια η ορθογραφία τής γλώσσας τυποποιήθηκε αργότερα, με την επιρροή τής τυπογραφίας, και ενώ τα βαφτιστικά συνήθως καταστάλαξαν σε μία ή το πολύ δύο ορθογραφήσεις, τα επώνυμα απολιθώθηκαν στη μορφή που έτυχε να έχουν. Έχουμε λοιπόν _Clark_, _Clarke_ και _Clerk_, ενώ το προσηγορικό έμεινε _clerk_· ο δε Brydges (εικονιζόμενος αριστερά) συνυπάρχει με τον νεότερο τύπο _Bridges_. Στα ελληνικά ο απλούστερος κανόνας για τη μεταγραφή των ξένων ονομάτων είναι η απλοποίηση (που από κάποιους τηρείται και από άλλους όχι), αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μας λέει πότε βάζουμε _-κς_ και πότε _-ξ_. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση η αναπαραγωγή τής ανομοιογένειας στο πρωτότυπο ίσως να είναι και η πιο ασφαλής λύση.

Το βαθύτατα ενοχλητικό είναι ότι στον αγγλοσαξονικό κόσμο η κατάσταση βαίνει προς πλήρη αντιστροφή σε σχέση με τον Μεσαίωνα και τα χρόνια που ακολούθησαν, και ότι από εκεί που η γραφή των ονομάτων απλώς αποτύπωνε την προφορά τους, υπάρχει τώρα μια τάση προς το αντίθετο: «δημιουργικές» παραλλαγές τής συμβατικής ορθογραφίας που δεν ξεχωρίζουν ηχητικά. Σε μια εποχή που ο γραπτός λόγος κυριαρχεί όλο και περισσότερο στην επικοινωνία, πολλαπλασιάζοντας παράλληλα και τα αποτελέσματα της ανορθογραφίας, πολλοί γονείς βασίζονται στην επακριβή καταγραφή ονομάτων όπως _Meghan_, _Julya_ και _Jaxxon_ για να αναδείξουν την αδιαμφισβήτητη «μοναδικότητα» των παιδιών τους. Ακόμα και η επαρχία τού Οντάριο έχει αναγνωρίσει τη νέα κατάσταση. Έτσι καταφέρνουν όχι μόνο τα καημένα τα παιδιά να περάσουν ολόκληρη τη ζωή τους συλλαβίζοντας το όνομα και ακούγοντας σχόλια ότι το γράφουν ή το προφέρουν λάθος, αλλά πλέον φτάνουμε και στο σημείο να πρέπει να ρωτάει κανείς την ορθογραφία ακόμα κι από τα πιο απλά ονόματα, και να πρέπει να αναλύονται οι πιο συμβατικές ορθογραφήσεις μήπως και κάποιος έχει παρεκκλίνει και απ' αυτές. Ίσως είναι μόδα και θα περάσει, αλλά για πολύ κόσμο — και δη στην Ευρώπη, όπου σε μερικές χώρες υπάρχουν και επίσημοι κατάλογοι στους οποίους θα πρέπει να ανήκει ένα όνομα για να καταγραφεί — τα πράγματα έχουν ξεφύγει.

Αλλά τώρα ξέφυγα εγώ από το θέμα πάλι. Ίσως κάποτε προκύψει ανάγκη για το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο αυτού τού νήματος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... όπου σε μερικές χώρες υπάρχουν και επίσημοι κατάλογοι στους οποίους θα πρέπει να ανήκει ένα όνομα για να καταγραφεί ...



*Το Κορίτσι Χωρίς Όνομα εναντίον της Επιτροπής Ονοματοθεσίας (Ισλανδία)

*


nickel said:


> ...
> Και φυσικά θυμήθηκα το ποίημα του Shel Silverstein που έγινε μεγάλη επιτυχία του Τζόνι Κας:
> 
> *A Boy Named Sue* by Shel Silverstein
> ...





daeman said:


> Hellegennes said:
> 
> 
> > Ξέρεις κανείς αν κατά την ονοματοδοσία στο ληξιαρχείο, μπορείς να δώσεις όνομα της φαντασίας σου, π.χ. Κριτσικούλιο;
> ...






Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Αλλά τώρα ξέφυγα εγώ από το θέμα πάλι. Ίσως κάποτε προκύψει ανάγκη για το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο αυτού τού νήματος.


_cf. _*Το όνομα του νήματος είναι το νήμα των ονομάτων*


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2021)

Earion said:


> Γιατί προκαλεί γέλιο το *τσιψ *;
> Αφού δεν προκαλεί το *κόμιξ* ούτε το *τανξ*.







SYM ST ABS Action


----------



## Katsik35 (Jan 25, 2021)

Ευρηματικό, όντως, το "Άξιον ST" αλλά γιατί "scooter"; "Σκούτερ" (με ελληνικά) τα ξέραμε από την εποχή της Βέσπα και της (ποιος την θυμάται;) Λαμπρέτα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2021)

Η *βέσπα *κατάφερε στη χώρα μας και ξεπέρασε το πλαίσιο της εμπορικής επωνυμίας και έγινε κοινό προσηγορικό, κάτι που δεν κατάφερε η Lambretta. Και, επειδή θυμάμαι πόσο είχα χαρεί όταν έμαθα ότι vespa σημαίνει σφήκα, χαίρομαι που σήμερα μαθαίνω ετούτα εδώ:

Lambretta is the brand name of mainly motor scooters, initially manufactured in Milan, Italy, by Innocenti.
The name is derived from the word Lambrate, the suburb of Milan named after the river which flows through the area, and where the factory was located. Lambretta was the name of a mythical water-sprite associated with the river which runs adjacent to the former production site.








Lambretta - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2021)

Katsik35 said:


> Ευρηματικό, όντως, το "Άξιον ST" αλλά γιατί "scooter"; "Σκούτερ" (με ελληνικά) τα ξέραμε από την εποχή της Βέσπα και της (ποιος την θυμάται;) Λαμπρέτα.


Πάντως προσωπικά θα έλεγα της Βέσπας και της Λαμπρέτας.


----------



## Katsik35 (Jan 25, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως προσωπικά θα έλεγα της Βέσπας και της Λαμπρέτας.


Βεβαίως, δική μου παραδρομή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 25, 2021)

Τη Λαμπρέτα μόνο σε μυθιστόρημα την έχω συναντήσει. Και δεν είμαι και τζόβενο, να πεις...


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Τη Λαμπρέτα μόνο σε μυθιστόρημα την έχω συναντήσει. Και δεν είμαι και τζόβενο, να πεις...


Ούτε εγώ την πρόλαβα λάιβ· την πρωτοβρήκα όχι σε βιβλίο αλλά στην οθόνη, στην _Quadrophenia_.
Και την έχω μνημονεύσει κι εδώ στη Λέξι μαζί με τη Βέσπα GS, στην *παππουδιέρα*:



daeman said:


> Μη μου κακολογήσετε τις καραμονταρισμένες Λαμπρέτες των μοντ όμως, εντάξει; Ούτε την GS του Ace Face Στινγκ.
> View attachment 3086....View attachment 3088
> A 1967 Lambretta, as ridden by Phil Daniels ('Jimmy') in the film 'Quadrophenia', 1979 fetched an UK auction record price of 36,000 at Bonhams Entertainment sale in Knightsbridge on Tuesday 25 November 2008.
> Παππούδιασαν κι αυτές πια...


















Παρέμπ, για την περιπέτεια με τους στίχους του Louie, Louie και το FBI: https://www.newyorker.com/culture/c...-louie-louie-the-dirtiest-song-of-the-sixties


----------



## Katsik35 (Jan 26, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως προσωπικά θα έλεγα της Βέσπας και της Λαμπρέτας.


Συγγνώμη που επανέρχομαι αλλά, ύστερα από ωριμότερη σκέψη (La nuit porte conseille), αναρωτιέμαι αν δεν θα ήταν σκόπιμο να γίνεται διάκριση ανάμεσα στο όνομα της μάρκας (άκλιτο, με κεφαλαίο αρχικό) και στο προσηγορικό όνομα (κλιτό, με πεζά). Στην περίπτωση αυτήν, θα γράφαμε "Οι καλύτερες βέσπες είναι οι Λαμπρέτα".


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2021)

Katsik35 said:


> θα γράφαμε "Οι καλύτερες βέσπες είναι οι Λαμπρέτα".


Ή: Οι καλύτερες κοκακόλες είναι της Pepsi Cola. (Συγγνώμη, καλές μου εταιρείες, ένα παράδειγμα φτιάχνω...)
Έξω από τα γραφεία της Vespa ήταν παρκαρισμένα είκοσι φιατάκια.
Άλλα;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2021)

Η διάκριση της εμπορικής ονομασίας με το κοινό ουσιαστικό δεν γίνεται (όταν η εμπορική ονομασία είναι ξενική) με την απλή διάκριση κύριων-κοινών της γλώσσας (που είναι το αρκτικό κεφαλαίο), αλλά με το να παραμείνει λατινόγραπτη. Και ναι, τότε παραμένει άκλιτη. Εν πολλοίς το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις εμπορικές ονομασίες στα ελληνικά: «της Τιτάν», «της Ηρακλής» — απλώς αυτές είναι εύλογα ελληνόγραπτες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2021)

Και μιας που μιλάμε για σκούτερ, να διατρανώσουμε ότι scooter tuning is not a crime!





(dr7x: Ζαζ, ξέρεις γερμανικά;
Zazula: Du hast, Apache bleibt gleich.)


----------

